

Crowd-Funding Sites Prepare for a Boom - cdp
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703806304576245360782219274.html?mod=WSJ_hpp_editorsPicks_2

======
nissimk
I was going to say this in another thread, but it makes even more sense here:
you can only have a bubble when the masses of the public become involved.
maybe this is the regulatory change that will facilitate mass/consumer/retail
participation in this private company investing bubble. It needs something
like this before it can get to the bubble bursting phase. The housing bubble
didn't burst until everyone in california was trading up there home each year
and the tech stock bubble didn't burst until everybody was watching cnbc and
talking in the street about internet stocks.

